# Sunday Lagoon



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Report started great. Wow what a day fishing.

I hope your motor is ok. Thats never a fun drive home trying to analyze what is broke.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice.. man the goon has been windy lately!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Dang man...Good job! Did you get up "far" north say the Slippery/Orange Island area? I thought I saw you...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to slay them Ron. Good luck on the motor.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

> Dang man...Good job!  Did you get up "far" north say the Slippery/Orange Island area?  I thought I saw you...



Yes, I think I saw the Mitzi go by. I went looking for some water clean enough for topwater and found the trout.

On a side note I checked the sollunar tables when I got home and found there was a major activity period around 2:30 or 3pm predicted for 9/9/07.

As for the motor it was dry when I got home and I started checking the electrical connections and found the main wireing harness plug had some moisture in it and a burnt track across the rubber plug between two of the pins. I had just enough time to clean it up and reconnect it before the rain started but not enough time for a test run.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

We debated on whether that was you or not. I thought your boat was a lighter blue for some reason. Wish we would have stopped for some intel now. Could have stayed home until 2ish and then just drilled them. By the way, I should probably know of the whereabouts of any NML reds. It's for their own protection of course. lol


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Gave the motor a once over when I got home then primed it and hit the key, fired right up no problem. Made a new water outlet hose from some spare fuel line and I'm good to go.... almost. It seems my tinytach was the only casualty. I believe the salt water allowed some sparkplug wire voltage to track on to the tach pickup wire and spike the tach circuit. I'm now reading 8440rpm sitting still. Looks like a new tach will be needed. Could have been worse though.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats good news cause they don't make like that anymore. ;D

Try sending the tiny tach back as a warranty issue. See if they will replace it for you :


----------

